# 3D Stabilizer



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you seen the B-Stinger? Love mine.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Call Nunzio, he'll hook you up.

http://www.aeparchery.com/

With the quick connect it's just under 12", which is the limit for Hunter Class in ASA...not sure about IBO.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Stab*

Needs to be under 12" total. A 12' with disconnect would be illegal for IBO. This 11 1/2" Stealth is perfect and performs great.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

2BeHuntn said:


> I am looking for a good mid range stabilizer for 3D shoots. If I am correct it has to be less then 11 inches for hunter class.
> 
> Does any have an recomendations? Pics would be a big help if possible



Hey there - here is a copy of a post I just left on a similar thread. I shoot a B-Stinger, surely THE BEST Hunter Class stabilizer on the market. Do a search here for B-Stinger - there is a ton of great info out there about them. 



> NYBowhunter911 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty!
> ...


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

*Here's a few...*

www.jimposten.com


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

contact cnmachineingman on here is the owner of dead center archery he makes great stabs and will help you out


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Another vote for www.jimposten.com Most bang for the buck out there. Inexpensive, high end quality, personal service. Your choice of colors, styles, weights, FOC just about anything.


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

I just recieved my 10 inch posten and I really like it


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Posten all the way,,,,,The weight system on the Posten allows you to balance your bow to your specs. If you like to roll forward or stay dead in the hand it doesn't matter.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Contacy Jim at www.jimposten.com and you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a Posten. You can make it YOUR stab with different wrap,powder coating ect. Your bar won't look like everybody else's...unless you want it to.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

JayMc said:


> Call Nunzio, he'll hook you up.
> 
> http://www.aeparchery.com/
> 
> With the quick connect it's just under 12", which is the limit for Hunter Class in ASA...not sure about IBO.


+1 for Nunzio and the AEP stabilizers, they are great.


----------



## papapump (Jul 1, 2007)

...another vote for Posten. Have a Woodsman I with carbon insert and love it.


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

heres a pic


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looking for a pure target performance stabilizer for the 12" Hunter class? The B-Stinger should be at the top of your list. It's designed to help steady and increase the accuracy of your less than best shot. 

The B-Stinger is used by a lot of the top NFAA BHFS class spot shooters.


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

*Stabilizer*

I have a 10" stealth with a Quick disconnect and it is about 11 1/2" total, and it is great for hunter class. The Stealth is one of the best stabilizers I have used. Check it out at www.stealtharchery.com 

Jeff:


----------



## mudder (Jun 24, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> +1 for Nunzio and the AEP stabilizers, they are great.





how much is that setup? I'm not smart enough to get website to work





treething: thats a really good looking setup you have


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Posten.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Get the best!..:thumbs_up


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

monty53 said:


> Get the best!..:thumbs_up


+1


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

2BeHuntn said:


> I am looking for a good mid range stabilizer for 3D shoots. If I am correct it has to be less then 11 inches for hunter class.
> 
> Does any have an recomendations? Pics would be a big help if possible


On http://stores.homestead.com/bstinger/Page.bok?template=Champions is a list of shooters that have at least 40 National 3-D Championships between them. Every one of them shoot the B-Stinger. I believe the class limit is 12 inches. But you can order the B-Stinger to length. All the best.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I will chime in for a third time on the Stealth 3-D Stabilizer!! I Have them on all the bow's in our household and just picked up the new Carbon Fiber Dip in a 3-D Hunter class legal size with the movable weights While back in Nebraska on a Turkey Hunt. I have been very pleased with all of the Stealth's I own. WWW.STEALTH.COM


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

A E P gets my vote !
Nunzio is among the nicest guy I've met in the buisness !
He knows his S#$%t too !


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*stealth*

Can't beat the STEALTH moveable weight and rock soild at full draw


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The new Archery Kinetics AKX really works.

:thumb:

www.archerykinetics.com


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

My vote also goes to the posten. I just recieved mine last weeks. I have shot 2 3d's with and am very impressed. Jim makes a quality product at a decrnt price and stands behind it, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

monty53 said:


> Get the best!..:thumbs_up


This is what i plan on getting. I want a nice all doinker setup.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

dead center archery stab for sure. they are awsome


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Posten!!!!*

The Best!!! Jim and Jen are Great people they will help you find the stabilizer that is right for you. If you want quality then Posten is the way to go!!!


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

i've got a stealth. if you ever see me and want to try it just let me know.


----------



## A.N.T.S. David (Aug 15, 2007)

Posten.
One of the nicest people I've ever met. Can't beat the price or quality.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Posten stabs are the best


----------



## sapeters3 (Jan 27, 2008)

check out dead down center .com love mine 
many colors


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Heres my Apex 7 with the 11.5 Stealth adustable weight stabilizer,this stabilizer has an extreme weight forward design that makes your bow aim/point rock steady!:wink:


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Recently put a Stealth 11" on my Bowtech 101st. WHAT a DIFFERENCE it made in my shooting!! It balanced the bow out very well and although the 101st is pretty shock free I feel nothing now when the bow goes off. All I hear is a "thump" on the target. You can't go wrong with a Stealth, great stab and great prices to match

Clint


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice set-up Jerry. I got the same 11.5" with the 3 weight disks on my Elite Extreme XL. Shot this combo last night and it worked awesome. The 11.5" will be on my hunting bow this year. 




Stealthman said:


> Heres my Apex 7 with the 11.5 Stealth adustable weight stabilizer,this stabilizer has an extreme weight forward design that makes your bow aim/point rock steady!:wink:


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

*Go Posten*

I just got my Posten Woodsman I put on my bow. What a great product. It helped steady my shot and greatly reduced shot vibration. I got the 10" version and would recommend it for any hunter class archer.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

aep is the way to go


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

POSTEN! :darkbeer:


----------

